# Need help identifying Sears and Roebuck Bike for my dad.



## South Carolina Allen (Apr 6, 2012)

Could someone tell me the year of this Sears and Roebuck bike. My dad has been buying old bikes as a new hobby.
Thanks,
Allen


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2012)

*need serial number*

It's a 66-67-68 "7 bar" Spaceliner. I don't have one but it sure looks like one.

Nice bike and appears to be in great shape. The rear rack is missing but, she sure looks good. There is a post on the "middleweight forum" section "lets see your spaceliner" that has some great examples of the 7 bar.
click on this Cabe link to view the pics  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ed-Spaceliner-style-bike&highlight=spaceliner

The serial number on the leside of the rear drop out will have a "502" and two more sets of numbers stamped. The second set will indicate the year,
Post it here and someone will steer you to the year.

Is he willing to sell it?


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 7, 2012)

That is a beautiful original Sears Spaceliner and the tank is still there too, I hope it stays the way it is.


----------



## South Carolina Allen (Apr 8, 2012)

*Sears & Roebuck*

The Serial # is 469531300825.

He's collecting right now. I'm not sure if he would want to sell anything. I could ask.

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 8, 2012)

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but since that number doesn't begin with 502 it may not have been built by Murray. I thought all the Spaceliners made by Murray for Sears began with 502. Would greatly appreciate clarification on this, thanks!


----------



## South Carolina Allen (Apr 9, 2012)

I will double check. He has a 502 # listed for the free spirit bike. Maybe he switched them. I'll go to his house and check it myself.
Thanks


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was always under the impression that 502 prefix is Sears. 

Allen how long has he been collecting?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 10, 2012)

South Carolina Allen said:


> I will double check. He has a 502 # listed for the free spirit bike. Maybe he switched them. I'll go to his house and check it myself.
> Thanks




Don't forget to check it TWICE so that you'll know who's been naughty or nice.


----------



## BrentP (Apr 30, 2012)

I suspect he merely overlooked the 502 prefix and that it's hidden (partially or fully) behind a bolt, like the picture below.  The digits he quoted are correct Sears nomenclature for digits 4 through 15 for Spaceliner serial numbers.


----------



## radillac (May 31, 2016)

i have a free spirit with serial # 502 472760 T 283 837. i assume murray made it but not sure what year. any ideas


----------

